# Which test kit to use?



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

I have both an API master and reef master kit and a tetra "master" test kit. Both are liquid test kits and both are new and nowhere near expired.

Here is my dilema...

With the tetra test I am showing a PH of 7.7 with a hardness of 6.!

With the API tests I am showing a PH in the 8.3 range with a hardness of 8 and calcium at 420.

I went to two separate LFS to verify my testing. One uses API and had similar results than mine with the only difference of PH being slightly lower than 8.3 (He said it was between 8.2 and 8.3). The second LFS uses the tetra kit and their readings matched the tetra test results I had. They used API for calcium and came up at 360! (same water sample taken within 20 minutes of each other). 

Which tests would you believe? Which of the two products would you trust more?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i use API, but not for saltwater.....i have heard good things about both for saltwater setups......if pasfur doesnt chime in soon, send him a PM


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I am not an expert on the different test kits available. I have always used the Red Sea kits, so I have no basis for comparison.

However, I would use common sense. It is much more likely that the API kit test results are accurate.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I am not an expert on the different test kits available. I have always used the Red Sea kits, so I have no basis for comparison.
> 
> However, I would use common sense. It is much more likely that the API kit test results are accurate.


I was ready to trust the API test kits over the Tetra Laborett test kit. Should I consider switching to Red Sea kits?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I was considering a switch to API, based on reputation here on this forum.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

NC Frank said:


> I have both an API master and reef master kit and a tetra "master" test kit. Both are liquid test kits and both are new and nowhere near expired.
> 
> Here is my dilema...
> 
> ...


I would buy one more test kit for pH and test that. Two out of three tests giving you the same results is a good way to decide whose is correct, although I assume that the API is more accurate than the tetra.

I am a fan of the API test kits for Nitrate, Nitrite & Ammonia (on the rare occasion I test for the latter two). I personally use Elos for pH, Salifert for Carbonate Hardness and Calcium, and API for the rest. My API and Elos pH tests always show the same results, but the Elos is easier to read.


----------

